# Immense Focus RS MK1, Ford Fair Prep - Griffiths Detailing



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

I spent 4 days last week preparing this amazing MK1 Ford Focus RS for Ford Fair this weekend, the car wasnt in bad condition but it has been a show car, so driven to shows and wiped down with a cloth so the paint was looking dull and the owner wanted the car to really stand out.

First I tackled the wheels, I pre sprayed with Maxolen pre wash and then rinsed after a short dwell time, I then sprayed arches and tyres with a mild G101 mix and wheels with Smart Wheels, I used wheel woolies to clean wheels and valet pro brush on fronts.














































After rinsing the wheels I snow foamed the full vehicle using Magi Foam and the rinsed and washed using 2 bucket method and Auto Finesse Lather










The vehicle was dryed off and brought inside, I checked the paint depth










When checking the paint there was lots of small scrathces which was making the paint look dull.



















I used s17+ to leave this




























I then refined the paint using megs 205, rupes diamond gloss and the glazed using EZ Glaze










I used Swissvax Autobahn on wheels, Maxolen tyre treatmeant on tyresm Auto Finesse Crystal on windows



















Engine bay was cleaned










Interior was cleaned also










3 layers of Auto Finesse Desire was applied










To leave this finish





































































Thanks for looking

Chris


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice finish Chris , 3 layers of Desire:doublesho you showboat you:lol:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Very nice finish Chris , 3 layers of Desire:doublesho you showboat you:lol:


hahaha thanks mate, you should see the sheeting and beading video! LOL

Chris


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Chris , out of curiousity , how long did you leave Desire to cure and what MF cloth did you use to buff it off ?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Chris , out of curiousity , how long did you leave Desire to cure and what MF cloth did you use to buff it off ?


20 mins and I used the boa cloths from car pro. I waited 3-4 hrs in between layers

Chris


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

damn this one looks verry dull! nice job!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

god i love those mk1 rs's , i worked at a ford dealer when they came out one day ill own one !


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely car and great work! Glossy!!!!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys!!! 


Chris


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That's gorgeous! wish i had have kept my Desire.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Top job as always chris. 
Ps passing your new place on friday. Will try and call in


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish, Video for the beading/sheeting ?


----------



## gregdavies (Apr 27, 2012)

Top dollar, looks fantastic!!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning finish, Video for the beading/sheeting ?







Here you go

Chris


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well it rained today and it beaded 
Is the new owner selling up aswell like i was told today? That will be the 4th owner in 4 months? i just dont get it.....


----------



## lotusilan (Mar 22, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Well it rained today and it beaded
> Is the new owner selling up aswell like i was told today? That will be the 4th owner in 4 months? i just dont get it.....


Marc, don't listen to rumors. It isn't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looking great, very nice outcome :thumb:.


----------



## Caameronn (Nov 8, 2010)

Great Job, the sheeting video is amazing! :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 



Chris


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work as always. It certainly stands out now a great credit to yourself.


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

STUNNING! desire is the way forward


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Saw this on another forum. Great detail. beautiful car.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

WOW. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone, it was a great car to work on. Ive got a soft spot for fast fords!!


Chris


----------



## fordsi11 (Jul 2, 2012)

Saw this detail on RSOC, brilliant. An epic car just got even better


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

Lovely detail and superb finish on an amazing colour.  

Original alloys suit this colour better IMO. 

Cheers

VooDoo


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Amazing finish mate


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

looked even better at ford fair!!

car is by far one of the best around!!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

shudaman said:


> looked even better at ford fair!!
> 
> car is by far one of the best around!!


The Iphone camera dosnt do it justice, I do need to get a better cam!

Thanks for comments everyone

Chris


----------

